# Patio and garden furniture



## Stoort (Jul 30, 2012)

I`m wondering where I can buy patio / garden furniture in the algarve area? Does it tend to be on sale seasonally? I am going to the Algarve in April and need to buy patio furniture.


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Try Lee Roy Merlin opposite Alagarve shopping centre in Guia. Its similar to B & Q store here. It sells loads of patio stuff


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Stoort said:


> I`m wondering where I can buy patio / garden furniture in the algarve area? Does it tend to be on sale seasonally? I am going to the Algarve in April and need to buy patio furniture.



I have bought all my wooden furniture in the UK and had it delivered. The wooden patio furniture I have bought here has been of very poor quality....despite the price


----------

